# Software libre (y gratuito)



## miguelus (Oct 12, 2015)

Buenos días.

Hace unos días, en mi Empresa, hemos recibido un correo en el que nos informan que a partir del próximo mes de noviembre se dejará de utilizar Microsoft Office, la nueva aplicación será "Libre Office", esta aplicación es totalmente compatible con Microsoft Office.

Me lo he descargado y lo he instalado en el PC de mi casa y no tiene nada que envidiar a Microsoft Office, y además es completamente gratuito.   

https://es.libreoffice.org/

Sal U2


----------



## enbudle (Oct 12, 2015)

muy buena cosas que hagan eso en tu empresa. reduce costes de licencia un montón, no requiere tantas prestaciones para correr bien. y de paso se apoya a la comunidad que lo creo


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 12, 2015)

lo voy a probar haber que tal esta de rapido


----------



## Scooter (Oct 12, 2015)

¡Córcholis! (Cámbiela por la expresión más grosera que recuerde)
¿A estas alturas descubrís libreiffice u OpenOffice?
Yo la uso desde la versión 1.1 o 1.2 si no recuerdo mal; ni siquiera tenía diccionario en castellano. De eso hace más de una década.
Verás que incluso permite editar .PDF cosa que office no hace.
En lo único que cojea es en 'base'; access es notablemente mejor.

Hay muchísimo software libre de gran calidad. Sólo hay que tomarse la molestia de buscarlo.



proteus7 dijo:


> lo voy a probar haber que tal esta de rapido


Eso, prueba a ver porque debe de haber software para todos los gustos.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 12, 2015)

Son 4 que ya reemplazan hace años al M.O eso si va en gustos:

http://www.libreoffice.org/

http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/en/index.php

http://www.fengoffice.com/web/

http://www.calligra-suite.org/

Muchos no sabían o no saben que el viejo Open Office de los pinguinos,  ahora se llama Libre Office y sus derivados, es un nuevo mundo como descubrir el Edge.

En mi caso hace años que no visito el Word


----------



## analogico (Oct 12, 2015)

que novedad

pero no es totalmente compatible  
  CUIDADO CON ESO


----------



## Scooter (Oct 12, 2015)

La compatibilidad completa raramente existe y más aún con formatos propietarios no documentados.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 12, 2015)

Buenas tardes,El general el paquete libre ofice,trabaja perfectamente,el unico programa que genera algun tipo de comflictos es ,el destinado a las presentaciones o Impress,que no es totalemente conpatible con su version privativa ,power point.Las principales dif radican en que el segundo utiliza tipografias con patentes,que libre ofice no utiliza,por lo tanto al extrapolar los textos surgen diferencias en las tipografias y tambien a veces se superpone algun texto,igualmente todo esto se puede subsanar,creando los archivos en Pw Point ,con mayor cuidado,pero como los usuarios de este soft ,dejan todo librado al programa,es casi imposible que la version libre pueda corregir los errores del usuario que creo la presentacion.

En La Empresa en que presto manteninimiento ,utilizamos Debian en todas sus versiones amigables.  y por lo tanto todos los paquetes libres que existen ,que son cientos de miles,solo hay que saber buscar.


Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Oct 12, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> La compatibilidad completa raramente existe y más aún con formatos propietarios no documentados.



ni eso por que  siempre se las ingenian 

libre office usa el ODF v. 1,2 extendido y el office solo odf 1,2


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 13, 2015)

Algo que tengo para criticarle al libre office es que la planilla de cálculo se tara cuando empezás a trabajar con gráficos grandes (más de 500 puntos de datos por decir algo) y algunos miles de filas.
Y al procesador de texto le pasa lo mismo pero con gráficos, cuando se trabaja en un documento con decenas de gráficos y cientos de páginas se pone muy peliagudo.
No sé si habrán mejorado en las versiones más nuevas, hace un par de años que no manejo documentos de texto/planillas de cálculo grandes.


----------

